# Sadzīves tehnika >  Indesis Wil82 el plates remonts

## ozzybozzy

Sveiki!

Vai kāds var līdzēt ar pamatplates remontu? 

Simptomi: 

Ieslēdzas - lampiņas deg. 
Ieslēdzu programu - mēģinu palaist bet nekas nenotiek. 
Ūdeni itkā grib sākt kačāt iekšā, bet ir klikšķis un tad momentāli apraujas sūknēšana. 
Centrafuga arī neslēdzas. 

Un man liekas neiedegas arī sarkanā lampiņa - kura mirgo kad pabeidzas mazgāšana. 

Plati itkā izņēmu, kondensatori itkā nav uzpūtušies - citu disagnosticēt nemāku.

----------


## ansius

labāk uztici remontu kādam kas to prot, savādāk sabeigis tā to pašakumu ka var pat neatmaksāties remontēt...

----------


## ozzybozzy

maistaram paradiju pašu karti bet vizuāli neko neatrada. Labi laikam pirkšu citu vešeni.  Remonts gan jau būtu ap 50 Eur. TAs man liekas nav ekonomiski pamatoti 9 gadīgai mašīnai.

----------

